# collar or harness for tpoo



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I am curious if anyone else here uses just a collar for their tpoo. The reason I am asking is because my tpoo HATES his harness. I have tried three different kinds, the last one being a hurtta padded. (great quality) He hates his walks, and I remember once he got to be almost full grown (he's 14 months now) I switched to just using his collar and he did so much better on his walks. But I went back to the harness, because when we are hanging out, for example at a baseball game, he does SO much pulling because he loves people and wants everyone to pet him and go over to people. 

I worry very much about his neck/throat. Is this a valid concern? Or should I trust that he will stop pulling when it's too much?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes it is a valid concern, especially toy poodles often have trouble with prolapsed tracheas. We really don't want to put extra pressure on their throats.

That said, I use a collar and leash when Misha goes out but she doesn't pull at all. 

I would concentrate of teaching not to pull if you prefer the collar and leash.

Maybe watch some videos or sign up for some positive reinforcement classes.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I use a wide faux leather collar on Timi , as I think that when she does get excited and starts to pull it is much easier on her throat than one that is narrow, and will cut into the neck when pulled.







Sorry, the tags make it turn around when the leash isn't on, but you can see the width from the side.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

That's something I never thought of, thanks!

Wondering if I should try a harness that doesn't have to go over his head... do they even make one like that? It seems like that's the part he hates....

Oh MY WORD HOW CUTE!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

since my current girls had/have tracheal issues as puppies I use a combo of a collar and easy walk harness. 









and I just clip the leash to both.

Though I used a collar alone on my old Tpoo Baby, she walked like a angel.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i would cruise amazon for step-in harnesses for toy dogs that are four-star rated and up. in case you're not an amazon user, let me add that it's best to find one shipped by amazon, not one of the vendors that advertise on amazon. much easier to do a return if the fit isn't right.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I use a martingale collar. She learned not to pull using it. I went from a harness to the Matingale.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

shelhey said:


> That's something I never thought of, thanks!
> 
> Wondering if I should try a harness that doesn't have to go over his head... do they even make one like that? It seems like that's the part he hates....
> 
> Oh MY WORD HOW CUTE!



It is called a step in harness. But please be careful with any harness on a jumpy young dog - they can slip out of them :-(


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I just dug out a harness in my box of "crap I've bought and may donate/ re-gift or use on a future dog" and got a step in harness he has not seen. I left it on the floor with treats around it, and a bit later I put it on him while treating him. He still ran and hid and acted like he was ashamed. He has done this since day one, with anything to wear. I quickly learned he wouldn't wear shirts, or fleece jacket or anything. 

I think I'm gonna keep working on it, with my trainer, because I get too anxious about hurting his neck. I know I need to train him better to not pull... but in the mean time I don't want to worry about causing him harm. I could never live with myself... 

I will just put it on at last minute and take it off as soon as we hit the beach....


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I also use martingale collars......I make my own, but if you goggle ebay and put 'Custom Made Martingale dog collars' in the ebay search bar, there is a seller that makes them in the 1 1/2 " wide size, which is wide enough not to really put a lot of pressure on the trachea.... the seller's name is lafalotin and part of the proceeds of their sales go to greyhound & dog rescue groups! 
It says they make them to your size needed, so maybe they will make it small enough for a tpoo.........it never hurts to ask! They are very reasonably priced too!


Mollys are 1 1/2 to 2" wide BTW......


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use an ordinary flat collar, but Poppy very rarely pulls. We worked on loose leash walking from the very start, and most of her longer walks are off leash, so a collar works for us. In your position I think I would try the wide martingale - I wonder if that seller posts to the UK, as they are exactly what I have been trying to find over here! Otherwise I might try making one... do you have a pattern, Molly?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I use a collar on all my toys, but they are taught to walk next to my right leg, so they do not pull, and they are shy when meeting people or other dogs, they go behind me.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

fjm said:


> I use an ordinary flat collar, but Poppy very rarely pulls. We worked on loose leash walking from the very start, and most of her longer walks are off leash, so a collar works for us. In your position I think I would try the wide martingale - I wonder if that seller posts to the UK, as they are exactly what I have been trying to find over here! Otherwise I might try making one... do you have a pattern, Molly?


No pattern, just eyeballed how they are done, but made it wide and graduated the ends to fit the hardware which I purchased from Dog Collar Buckles, Snap Hooks, Metal D Rings, Nylon Webbing and Kits for Collars
The site will give you an idea of what you need and I'm sure you can find the hardware in the UK! (cdw does ship Int. but I imagine the shipping would be too costly?)



I use two 3/4" slides and one 3/4" 'D' ring...
I cut the collar to fit the exact size of Molly's neck than cut the connecting piece 2'' long so it goes over her head easily, that way when she does 'pull' it only tightens to the size of her neck and doesn't choke her at all! If you want to make it adjustable there is another piece of hardware, but I like to keep it simple and so Molly's collars are just sized for her! Here's a close up.....


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks - safe, practical, pretty, and much easier than hunting through fluff to find the ring to clip on the leash!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> No pattern, just eyeballed how they are done, but made it wide and graduated the ends to fit the hardware which I purchased from Dog Collar Buckles, Snap Hooks, Metal D Rings, Nylon Webbing and Kits for Collars
> The site will give you an idea of what you need and I'm sure you can find the hardware in the UK! (cdw does ship Int. but I imagine the shipping would be too costly?)
> 
> 
> ...


that is what they should look like. If you go to Genuine Dog Gear they have several.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I like these. 

Puppia Harness, Puppia Soft Harness, Puppia


----------



## Redd (Jun 26, 2014)

I bought a handmade crochet harness from etsy. It does not go over the head and fits very well. Tpoo does not mind it at all. He had serious issues with the other 2 I bought prior to this one.




shelhey said:


> That's something I never thought of, thanks!
> 
> Wondering if I should try a harness that doesn't have to go over his head... do they even make one like that? It seems like that's the part he hates....
> 
> Oh MY WORD HOW CUTE!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

shelhey said:


> I just dug out a harness in my box of "crap I've bought and may donate/ re-gift or use on a future dog" and got a step in harness he has not seen. I left it on the floor with treats around it, and a bit later I put it on him while treating him. He still ran and hid and acted like he was ashamed. He has done this since day one, with anything to wear. I quickly learned he wouldn't wear shirts, or fleece jacket or anything.
> 
> I think I'm gonna keep working on it, with my trainer, because I get too anxious about hurting his neck. I know I need to train him better to not pull... but in the mean time I don't want to worry about causing him harm. I could never live with myself...
> 
> I will just put it on at last minute and take it off as soon as we hit the beach....


I haven't been on poodle forum for awhile, but am tonight and have been reading about your problems with walking, not wanting to be be put up or down, and harness aversion. Quite interesting.

I have a spoo that I have trained as my Service Dog. He is super well trained, but absolutely hates anything on him except his collar. He just wants to be 'nekid'. If I put on a harness, or a fleece, or a service dog vest, or even just a scarf, he gets all 'hang dog' and just mopes. He won't even sit down or lay down. 

I have finally realized they just aren't comfortable for him! He immediately perks up when I take them off. Since he is a service dog it is necessary to occasionally have a vest or something on, so I often have him wear it into a restaurant, etc, then when we are seated I immediately take it off and place it on the table so the wait staff, manager, etc can see it. There is no reason to make my dog miserable just for show.

If I were you I would work on training him to heel and follow commands off leash until he is as perfect as possible. Find the best behavioral positive trainer you can. Also some on line trainers have been helpful. Try Kikopup -she has some great videos. I have learned a lot from her. Here is one: Leash Walking | Dogmantics Dog Training

And ditch the harnesses, all of them. With all of the things you have already done you have actually trained your dog to hate a harness! 

Happy training. Looking forward to hearing how your dog responds.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do think a harness can be irritating. I use a rolled leather collar and Swizzle always walks on a loose lead.


----------



## BuzzLady (Nov 24, 2015)

I've always used a collar; I've also heard from other poodle owners that harness tends to wear out their coat more. Right now my Poodle is just a pup and only beginning to walk on a leash/collar, but he seems to be okay and doesn't pull too much. Previously, I've had experience with my parents' toy poodle who also walked on a leash and would sometimes pull too much- but if anything, the restriction of the collar seemed to remind her to be a better walker  So I'd agree with some previous posts and say that it's more important (for other reasons, too) to get your dog to walk properly on a leash.


----------

